# ¿Qué gestor de ventanas me recomendáis?

## aj2r

Yo por lo general siempre he usado gnome, pero me gustaría probar algún otro.

Estaba pensando en fvwm o xfce4, también en usar en vez de metacity con gnome usar alguno de estos. Os pido a los que tengáis experiencia con éstos y otros gestores de ventanas me digáis que ventajas e inconvenientes les encontráis

----------

## DDrDark

Yo utilizo FVWM... ventajas con respecto a gnome o kde, es mucho mas liviano y pesonalizable. Desventajas... la configuracion hay que hacerla editando un archivo de texto  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

flux powa´   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Si os molesta andar editando archivos de texto, emerge -av denu  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## quelcom

Yo uso FVWM porque me proporciona todo lo que necesito. Como desventaja pues no soy capaz de verle ninguna,  ya que en el caso de F editar un fichero inmenso de texto es la unica forma de tener el gestor de ventanas como a ti te guste. Creo que es materialmente imposible 'gobernar' F configurandolo mediante una gui.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

Exacto qualecom, aunque no me diras que tener q editar un archivo de texto no es una desventaja... entiendo lo que dices, y en parte es lo que hace a fvwm tan configurable, pero para dejar un fvwm a tu gusto puedes tirarte dias leyendote las man de fvwm

----------

## pacho2

Yo uso gnome  :Smile: , en gnome puedes, si lo deseas, usar otro window manager, de todos modos metacity está evolucionando bastante en lo que a rapidez se refiere. Si quieres puede probar a usar el window manager de xfce, xfwm4; también puedes usar blackbox (dentro de gnome puedes), fluxbox, enlightenment (que, además, fue el window manager por defecto en las primeras versiones de gnome1), sawfish (esta hecho para usar con gnome), kwin (aunque es de kde puedes correrlo sin problemas en gnome), .etc

Como ves tienes muchas opciones. Si quieres seguir usando gnome yo probaría principalmente (por este orden) xfwm4, sawfish y enlightenment (en este caso yo he probado e16, no se como sera e17).

Si quieres usar otro escritorio yo usaría xfce4, blackbox. e17 no lo he probado, aunque parece muy interesante.

Saludos

----------

## quelcom

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Exacto qualecom, aunque no me diras que tener q editar un archivo de texto no es una desventaja... entiendo lo que dices, y en parte es lo que hace a fvwm tan configurable, pero para dejar un fvwm a tu gusto puedes tirarte dias leyendote las man de fvwm

 

Cierto, de todos modos eso solo se hace una vez (al menos por mi parte). Una vez tengo el comportamiento deseado solo me limito a adecuar los colorsets en el caso que cambie de Wallpaper (cosa que no pasa a menudo).

Al final el tiempo empleado en la conf se amortiza de sobras   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## restiz

yo te reomiendo fluxbox, es un entorno tan liviano como fwm, tambien, pra su configuracion hay qeu editar un archivo de texto, pero, si esto no te gusta, siempre puedes usar la herramienta grafica,e s decir fluxconf para configurar este gestor de ventanas.

----------

## aj2r

El enlightenment-0.17 es genial!!!! Os recomiendo que lo probéis sólo por gusto. Que pena que tarden tanto en hacer una versión "estable", pero claro lo bueno....

----------

## Coder

Pues yo te recomiendo Window Maker. Es ligero, estable y tiene todo lo que yo necesito y de la manera que a mi  me gusta  :Very Happy: .

En un principio empecé a usarlo (hará como unos 6 años) porque como he dicho era/es bastante ligero (sin ser feo) y además tenía/tiene un sistema de DockApps.

Un saludo

----------

## asph

yo recomendaria fluxbox para maquinas poco potentes, e17 para los que os gusta el diseño.. aun no esta acabado pero es bastante estable (peta a veces pero reinicias el wm sin perder datos ni aplicaciones) y KDE para los comodones acostumbrados a windows que tengan un pc rapido  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Yo uso fluxbox y gnome en el laptop, tienes una excelente guía para configurarlo en español que yo mismo traduje:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/fluxbox-config.xml

Requiere una configuración muy lenta y manual (ficheros de texto), pero vuela... Todo depende del tiempo que uno esté dispuesto a dedicarle... Es un gestor de ventanas, no es un escritorio, como gnome o kde.

----------

## Anesthesia

Continuo con este thread modificandolo un poco.

Me gustaria saber si ustedes utilizan algun tipo de dockbar, como kooldock, ksmoothdock o algo asi en sus Window Managers?

Yo estoy usando fluxbox ahora y me gustaria probar alguna de esas barras, que no sean las que ya mencioné.

Eso seria, gracias!

----------

## VeritisQuo

Yo me quedo con Xfce4   :Laughing:  Rápido, no pesa mucho y más "amigable" que Fluxbox  :Wink:  . Lo único q no me gusta es el gestor de archivos (me gusta más Nautilus), y el programa de terminal que incluye... (me gusta el de gnome  :Smile:  : gnome-terminal).

----------

## GerManson

 *VeritisQuo wrote:*   

> Yo me quedo con Xfce4   Rápido, no pesa mucho y más "amigable" que Fluxbox  . Lo único q no me gusta es el gestor de archivos (me gusta más Nautilus), y el programa de terminal que incluye... (me gusta el de gnome  : gnome-terminal).

 

opino lo mismo, si xfce mejorara su gestor de archivos, todo fuera perfecto.

----------

## alexlm78

No uso mucho realmente el ambiente grafico, prefiero la CLI pero cuando he de usarlo, he usado WindowMaker ya hora estoy aprendiendo a usar bien fluxbox, y me parecen muy buneos, aunque claro Gnome va de lujo, al menos en AMD64.

y una que otra ves use Enlightment  y tambien me gusto, me gustan mucho los livianos, y que no tengan mucho adorno.

Saluditos.

----------

## ps2

Yo uso KDE básicamente en mi PC de escritorio. De vez en cuando me pongo fluxbox y en mi freebsd uso el xfce... lo único que no me gusta de XFCE es su gestor de archivos...

----------

## artic

Yo uso kde desde que lo hay modular,me parece muy configurable y no tan pesado como se habla ............ fuera de ahi siempre he usado fluxbox,es rapido,ligero y ultraconfigurable.

Salu2

----------

## darkelphos

yo uso el kde. No va tan lento como la gente dice. Si lo instalas todo todo y lo petas de mierda (aplicaciones chorras que hay un monton) pues claro que es lento, pero si instalas lo minimo y lo que necesitas va realmente bien.

Ahora enlightment es digno de ver, hay que seguir su desarrollo desde cerca  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo.

----------

## GerManson

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> yo uso el kde. No va tan lento como la gente dice. Si lo instalas todo todo y lo petas de mierda (aplicaciones chorras que hay un monton) pues claro que es lento, pero si instalas lo minimo y lo que necesitas va realmente bien.
> 
> Ahora enlightment es digno de ver, hay que seguir su desarrollo desde cerca 
> 
> Un saludo.

 

igual aqui echandole ojitos a enlightment, aunque me parece un poco extraño y exajerado en sus graficos en muchas ocasiones.

----------

## maximan

Yo te recomiendo ICEWM...

Pero es obvio que cada uno te va a dar un consejo diferente, lo que podes hacer es ir probando cada uno y ver cual te gusta y te agrada mas en la configuracion, es decir, con cual estas mas a gusto.

Yo probe varios, pero ICEWM es el que me gusto mas a mi, pero va en cada uno

Maxi

----------

## tiamat

Yo te recomiendo Fvwm, tienes todo lo que necesitas, y solo lo que necesitas justo donde quieres tenerlo, además es un sistema muy ligero. 

Si no quieres complicarte la vida editando archivos puedes usar alguna configuración de otro usuario, como por ejemplo esta.

----------

## Annagul

 *GerManson wrote:*   

> opino lo mismo, si xfce mejorara su gestor de archivos, todo fuera perfecto.

 

Eso se está solucionando ahora:

Thunar, el nuevo gestor de archivos de Xfce

----------

## pacho2

Se ve muy bien, además en gnome también debe correr  :Smile: 

Gracias por el link

Saludos

----------

## GerManson

 *Annagul wrote:*   

>  *GerManson wrote:*   opino lo mismo, si xfce mejorara su gestor de archivos, todo fuera perfecto. 
> 
> Eso se está solucionando ahora:
> 
> Thunar, el nuevo gestor de archivos de Xfce

 

excelente!! muchas gracias por el link, estare atento   :Cool: 

----------

## ackward

Yo usaba e17 tanto en casa (amd64+nvidia) como en el portatil del curro (centrino+intel). Era tan poco pesado como el fluxbox que es lo que usaba antes. Y digo usaba porque me he pasado en ambos casos al gnome 2.14, la culpa de todo (ademas de Yoko Ono) la tiene xgl y compiz. 

En los dos equipos funciona de perlas, el cubo es una pijada, lo verdaderamente util es el switcher, la utilidad expose y las transparencias a voluntad que vienen muy bien para trabajar teniendo la documentacion a la vista. Y ademas es mas rapido (realmente se nota el opengl para abrir/cerrar ventanas), el ebuild gnome-light realmente te instala lo justo asi que tampoco me duele pensar que estoy saturando el sistema.

Y lo mejor es cuando sacas el portatil en algun sitio y ponen los ojos como platos   :Laughing:   la primera pregunta siempre es: ¿eso es windows?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Overpeer

Yo he pasado por todos casi, Gnome, Enlightenment, Fluxbox, XFCE, KDE ... y sin ninguna duda me quedo con KDE, me encanta.

Un saludo.

----------

## g0su

Hola, yo uso kde 3.4 en el sobremesa, aunque los programas de "gnome" me gustan mas, kde tienes mas opciones. Y si, kde consume mucho.

Un saludo

----------

## Overpeer

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Hola, yo uso kde 3.4 en el sobremesa, aunque los programas de "gnome" me gustan mas, kde tienes mas opciones. Y si, kde consume mucho.
> 
> Un saludo

 

Yo es que no entiendo lo de "consume mucho". A mi lo que me interesa es tener una interaccion fluida con una respuestas efectiva con el sistema operativo. En mi experiencia, la diferencia de consumo de recursos en comparacion con Gnome es ridicula comparada con la funcionalidad, respuesta y grado de interaccion que ofrece KDE, los recursos de la maquina estan para gastarlos, esta claro que no se puede ir con la CPU y la memoria al 100% todo el dia pero coño... tampoco es para ir con un PIV 3 GHz con 1Gb RAM con Fluxbox y administrando desde la consola como si los recursos de la maquina fueran campo santo o se deteriorasen o algo xD

Un saludo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

> tampoco es para ir con un PIV 3 GHz con 1Gb RAM con Fluxbox y administrando desde la consola como si los recursos de la maquina fueran campo santo o se deteriorasen o algo

 

He visto a gente pasarse por #fluxbox con amd64 y como nota curiosa a alguien con un alpha dual, ejecutando UNIX 5.1... No creo que sea cuestión de recursos, son formas de entender las cosas y el minimalismo o ser minimalista es una de ellas; eso va en contra de toda la sobrecarga de detalles (muchas veces innecesarios) que incluyen los entornos de escritorio (KDE o Gnome), insisto en esto KDE y Gnome son entornos de escritorio, no gestores de ventanas. No le veo mucho sentido a hablar de cosas diferentes, porque este hilo es acerca de los segundos y, vamos, las típicas batallitas acerca de los mismos, son sólo eso: batallitas, que todo el mundo debería tener el sentido común de evitar e ignorar, porque se trata de una cuestión de gustos personales y cada cual tiene su forma de hacer las cosas, configurarlas y gestionarlas...

----------

## skormel

Pues yo prefiero con diferencia ion3 o en su defecto ion2, son muy rápidos y no consumen nada de recursos, además no te hace falta usar el ratón y creedme cuando lo digo se trabaja mucho más rápido que si usas gnome, kde o algún otro.

Cuando quiero algo más vistoso me cambio a xfce4, que si bien el gestor de archivos (xffm) es algo raro, es bastante funcional, sin embargo para la versión 4.3.0 de xfce estrenan un nuevo gestor de archivos thunar, muy parecido a nautilus.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Pues yo prefiero con diferencia ion3 o en su defecto ion2, son muy rápidos y no consumen nada de recursos, además no te hace falta usar el ratón y creedme cuando lo digo se trabaja mucho más rápido que si usas gnome, kde o algún otro. 

 

Es una pena que haya aplicaciones que no se llevan bien con ion3 (no he probado ion2, pero no creo que mejore esto en nada).

El hecho de que no te haga falta usar el ratón no significa que el entorno sea productivo... aunque he de decir que los días que trabajé con ion3 (hasta que me harté de gaim) si es cierto que me sentí bastante a gusto.

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## DarkMind

simpre he sido mas de escritorios k de simples manejadores de ventanas, sienpre he sido de la idea de poner la produtividad y la comodidad por delante, en vez de estar usando mi computador como si fuese un pentium I.... poor en fin, cosa de gustos

de los manejadores de ventanas el mas decnte encuentro que es xfce4, es un poco mas completo, pork por ejemplo fluxbox para mi es solo una barra negra con prodcutividad 0

----------

## ColdWind

He estado bastante tiempo con Gnome + Openbox, Openbox, y E17 pero ahora me he pasado al lado oscuro (KDE).

----------

